# HAMMERFOURM (funny)



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Not sure if this has came through here before, But in relation to how people act on photography forums. 

LensRentals.com - Hammerforum.com


----------



## MTVision (Jul 16, 2012)

COLTSFANATIC1 said:
			
		

> Not sure if this has came through here before, But in relation to how people act on photography forums.
> 
> LensRentals.com - Hammerforum.com



That's actually pretty accurate!


----------



## BRN1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Now that's funny as heck! I dont care who you are!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 7, 2012)

Huh. I didn't know Tyler used hammers.


----------



## terri (Sep 7, 2012)

That whole thread was a work of art.    The writer knows these people!


----------



## Gary_A (Sep 11, 2012)

That is awesome, take it from a pro, I have been a framer for a living. hahahaha


----------



## Hikaribushi (Sep 15, 2012)

I really enjoyed reading that, thank you for posting the link!


----------

